# dos cd rom for usb port



## tpkelley (Oct 12, 2002)

I have a lap top that lost it?s operating system. The only cd rom is with a usb port. I need a dos driver for the cd rom. The cdrom is a hp cd-writer 8200 series.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Welcome to TSG!*

If you have a floppy drive, A Windows 98 boot disk will let you boot with CDROM support, BUT...

...the problem is to get USB support in DOS. There are some web sites that have boot disks available for download; perhaps there is one with some sort of USB support. I'm sure someone more knowledgable will give you an answer to that question...


----------



## tpkelley (Oct 12, 2002)

I already know about the Windows boot disk. I am looking for the driver for the cd rom. The only type of cdrom is for usb. I do not think the boot disk will supports usb.


----------



## West Dodge (Oct 25, 2002)

Try http://www.boomspeed.com/darkehorse/PC/DOS/Drivers/USB/index.shtml. Look for the DUSE_4_2.zip or also DUSE_4_4.zip. Gives a device driver file and then you need to add a device statement to the config.sys on your boot disk.


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

Whoa, I'll have to check that out. My stupid notebook DVD/CD-RW combo drive went out and it took weeks to get it replaced. I have an external USB burner I could have used if the notebook manufacturer supported boot from USB in their BIOS. May want to check the BIOS on your machine to see if it supports that.


----------

